# Ciclones tropicais em águas portuguesas



## Rog (25 Mai 2007 às 11:23)

Estudo: furacões violentos crescem em mares frios

Os furacões nos últimos 5 mil anos parecem ter sido controlados mais pelo El Niño e pelas monções africanas do que pela superfície quente dos mares, um dos efeitos do aquecimento global, disseram pesquisadores na quarta-feira. O estudo publicado na revista Nature entra no debate sobre se o mar aquecido pelas emissões de gases do efeito estufa levam a mais furacões violentos, como os que atingiram o golfo do México em 2005.
Neste ano, o Painel Integovernamental da Organização das Nações Unidas (ONU) sobre Mudanças Climáticas disse ser provável que os humanos contribuam com uma tendência de furacões cada vez mais intensos. Furacões fortes foram freqüentes no Atlântico Oeste durante épocas de El Niños fracos ou de monções fortes na África Ocidental, mesmo quando os mares locais estavam mais frios que agora, segundo o estudo.

"Temperaturas da superfície marinha tão quentes quanto no presente aparentemente não são um requisito para uma intensidade maior na atividade de furacões", diz o estudo, de autoria de Jeffrey Donnelly, do Instituto Oceanográfico Woods Hole. Intensos furacões chegaram ao continente durante a metade final da Pequena Era Glacial, um período de resfriamento que ocorreu aproximadamente entre o século XIV e meados do século XIX, segundo ele.

Donnelly retirou amostras dos sedimentos de lagos costeiros em Porto Rico para determinar a freqüência e a força dos furacões que atingiram aquela ilha do Caribe ao longo dos milênios. As tempestades agitavam poeira e outras partículas que acabavam depositadas nos lagos. Ele comparou os depósitos com os registros paleoclimatológicos históricos para determinar que as tempestades ocorreram em períodos em que o El Niño (provocado pelo aquecimento natural da superfície no leste do Pacífico) era fraco e as monções da África Ocidental eram fortes.

fonte: Terra

Este estudo é interessante, e pode até dar dar pistas para situações, como o furacão Vince e outros, que apesar das águas frias conseguiram manter-se como tal. Que vos parece este estudo?


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2007 às 18:36)

*Re: Furacões em águas frias...*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Este estudo é interessante, e pode até dar dar pistas para situações, como o furacão Vince e outros, que apesar das águas frias conseguiram manter-se como tal. Que vos parece este estudo?



É mais um estudo interessante e que vem de encontro à minha opinião pessoal. Que é a de que coisas como o "Vince" ou o "Delta" não serão assim tão excepcionais. Os meios que existem hoje é que são muito superiores aos do passado, e certamente muitos pequenos furacões ou tempestades subtropicais de curta duracção passaram completamente despercebidos ao longo do último século.

A época de 2005 foi a época mais activa de sempre. 
Mas comparem por exemplo a época de 1933 à de 2005.







O que salta à vista é um enorme vazio onde os meios de registo são apenas os providenciados por navios ou aviões. Não sei até que ponto que se alguém pesquisasse muito bem registos documentais desse ano na Madeira, Açores ou Canárias, não descobrisse para lá uma qualquer tempestade curiosa de Verão ou Outono.



Outro estudo muito interessante é a que o aquecimento global vai provocar uma aumento do wndshear no Atlântico, inibindo o desenvolvimento de furacões:



> *Global Warming Increases Wind Shear, Reduces Hurricanes, Climate Model Shows*
> Science Daily — Climate model simulations for the 21st century indicate a robust increase in wind shear in the tropical Atlantic due to global warming, which may inhibit hurricane development and intensification. Historically, increased wind shear has been associated with reduced hurricane activity and intensity.
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/04/070417182843.htm



A pergunta que se pode fazer é: se este cenário se confirmar, o que acontece a toda a energia que os furacões acabam por consumir/dissipar ?


----------



## Rog (25 Mai 2007 às 23:50)

*Re: Furacões em águas frias...*



Vince disse:


> É mais um estudo interessante e que vem de encontro à minha opinião pessoal. Que é a de que coisas como o "Vince" ou o "Delta" não serão assim tão excepcionais. Os meios que existem hoje é que são muito superiores aos do passado, e certamente muitos pequenos furacões ou tempestades subtropicais de curta duracção passaram completamente despercebidos ao longo do último século.
> 
> A época de 2005 foi a época mais activa de sempre.
> Mas comparem por exemplo a época de 1933 à de 2005.
> ...



Já em alguns documentos históricos, que tive a oportunidade de ler, relatam grandes tempestades na Madeira, (nos registos tratados como "Aluviões") em meses como de Setembro, Outubro.. meses muito suspeitos de se tratar de furacões ou tempestades tropicais. Darei uma vista de olhos a isso, talvez consiga registos com sorte até os séc. XVI, XVII, embora muitos sejam muito vagos, embora seja mais "fácil" encontrar relatos relativos aos séculos XVIII e XIX!


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2007 às 00:35)

*Re: Furacões em águas frias...*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Já em alguns documentos históricos, que tive a oportunidade de ler, relatam grandes tempestades na Madeira, (nos registos tratados como "Aluviões") em meses como de Setembro, Outubro.. meses muito suspeitos de se tratar de furacões ou tempestades tropicais. Darei uma vista de olhos a isso, talvez consiga registos com sorte até os séc. XVI, XVII, embora muitos sejam muito vagos, embora seja mais "fácil" encontrar relatos relativos aos séculos XVIII e XIX!



Alguns dos anos mais interessantes para uma pesquisa dessas, para além de 1933 que referi, seriam estes:

*1886 (12/10/4)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1886_Atlantic_hurricane_season

*1887 (19/12/2)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1887_Atlantic_hurricane_season

*1893 (12/10/5)*
A 7ª tempestade passou pelos Açores como Furacão Cat2 ou 3, provavelmente uma das maiores tempestades de sempre nos Açores. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1893_Atlantic_hurricane_season

*1916 (14/11/6)*
A 9ª chegou quase aos Açores
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1916_Atlantic_hurricane_season

*1926 (11/8/6)*
A 8ª andou às voltas nos Açores como Furacão Cat 2.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1926_Atlantic_hurricane_season

*1933 (21/10/5)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1933_Atlantic_hurricane_season

Entre parentes está o total de storms/hurricanes/major hurricanes

Concordo que Setembro e Outubro acho que são os dois melhores meses para investigar, mas 1933 pesquisava outros meses também.
Mas os meses pode por outro lado também ser uma armadilha. Porque muitas vezes tempestades que nos visitam fazem-no precisamente em alturas que não são habituais, ou seja, fora de época...

Para além destes, há mais anos interessantes:

1892
1889
1906
1920
1921
1930
1932
1945
1950
1953
1957
1958
1959
1961
1962


----------

